# Tritronics



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Ok Folks, I need some help.

I got an ad in the mail about the new Tritronics G2? that is out or will be coming out. I have a good ol' Flyway special that I would like to upgrade to a new one.

My question, does my Flyway have any trade in value? Who can I contact? What do the new Pro 500's cost? I need a new Pro 500.

Help please.


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Contact Collar Clinic about a trade in, OR put it on E Bay. You can likely get a real deal on the Pro500XL if one of them will fill the bill. With the G2 coming out most of the places that sell collars will be having a fire sale on the older types. I would NOT buy the G2 for a while. I'd wait a year to see if they can get the bugs worked out of it.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Collar Clinic? Do you have a web address?

Do the G2's have bugs we haven't heard about? What are they?


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

By the way, just plugged the Flyway in to get a charge and noticed something strange.

I get a faint continuous blinking on the collar while on charge. Red light stays constant for about 5 seconds then a faint continuous blink starts. Whats up with this?


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Monday I mailed my 4 year old Flyway to Tritronics. It would not turn on with a full charge. For $125. they are going to refurbish the unit. Batteries , circuit, antenna etc. They offered to me a trade-in on a G2. I would have had to trade my unit plus $350. for the comprable G2. I decided that I like the bigger transmitter and don't see any advantage of the smaller receiver for my current dogs.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Great Booty, thats exactly what I am looking for. Do you have the persons name you spoke with and a number?


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Communicated it all through; Tri Tronics Customer Service. Their made their offer to me when I was requesting a return service number. [email protected]

They will ask you which G2 model you are interested in and quote a tradein price. I said that if they couldn't do any better that I'd just get my current unit redone.


----------



## Doug Kelley (Feb 21, 2004)

I traded my old tritronics in at collar clinic and got a pretty decent deal. Don't remember the specifics, but probably worth ginving them a call.

http://www.collarclinic.com/


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2005)

*Tri tronics*



Bob Gutermuth said:


> You can likely get a real deal on the Pro500XL if one of them will fill the bill. With the G2 coming out most of the places that sell collars will be having a fire sale on the older types. I would NOT buy the G2 for a while. I'd wait a year to see if they can get the bugs worked out of it.


Bob, Do you know about any of these "Fire" sales, I could use one (see my post "FIRE" back a week or so). I need to replace my Pro 500 soon!
I am hesitant about the G2's also :? 
Thanks, Tom


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

First place I would look is Lion Country, www.LCsupply.com. second www.collarclinic.com, or www.dogsafield.com . LC ships for free and offers a $20 coupon you can redeem on line.


----------



## Swampcollie (Jan 16, 2003)

Check your local Gander Mountain to see what they have left. I picked up a new Pro 500XL a couple weeks ago on clearance for $186.


----------



## oakcreeklabs (May 13, 2005)

The new 500 G2 costs around $500 for the single, and add $200 for the second collar.


----------



## BLKLAB1 (Mar 21, 2004)

If you guys are looking for a new collar I am a Auth deler for Tt Sportdog,DT,Dogtra, and Innotek. Let me know what you want I might be able to save you some $$$
PM or email me for details


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Since we're advertising, I'm also a dealer for TT, Dogtra, etc. and I'll save you more money than anyone on collars or launcher electronics.

Charles
Lonestar Gundog Supply


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2005)

Ken
I recieved my new 500 pro G2 yesterday from Lion Country. $489 The collar is much smaller. Sure beats the old 500 XL I had no more buttons to change.


----------

